# Armado de bobina



## EdgardoCas (Jun 27, 2013)

Tengo una preguntonta: qué diferencia hay entre armar una bobina sobre un núcleo con las láminas de transformador y sobre una varilla maciza de hierro? ...


----------



## Melghost (Jun 27, 2013)

¿Te refieres a un núcleo de hierro en ambos casos, sólo que en un caso está dividido en láminas y en el otro es un núcleo macizo?

Se producen unas corrientes (¿eran las de Faucault?) que derritirían el núcleo macizo. Con la división en láminas se evita este problema.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 27, 2013)

Melghost dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a un núcleo de hierro en ambos casos, sólo que en un caso está dividido en láminas y en el otro es un núcleo macizo?
> 
> Se producen unas corrientes (¿eran las de Faucault?) que derritirían el núcleo macizo. Con la división en láminas se evita este problema.



Quiero armar un crossover, no el electroimán del tren bala!!
Gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## DavidMJ (Jun 27, 2013)

Se supone que las laminas deben estar aisladas entre si para disminuir lal maximo la induccion de  esas corrientes de Foucault, que lo que hacen es disipar energia en forma de calor, y por tanto al disminuir esas perdidas calorificas mejora el rendimiento.

Salu2


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 28, 2013)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Quiero armar un crossover, no el electroimán del tren bala!!
> Gracias por la respuesta!


 
Para un crossover no puedes usar núcleos de hierro (a menos que sea para muy baja frecuencia y núcleos laminados de grano orientado de excelente calidad) si pones una vara de hierro no se va a comportar linealmente y la respuesta va a ser cualquier cosa, lee sobre histéresis y corrientes de Focault (hay bastante info en el foro) y vas a ver por que no se puede usar.

Tienes que hacer bobinas con nucleo de aire, mas grandes, pesadas y caras, pero mas simples de calcular.

Saludos


----------

